# New Flat Bed Trailer Recommendation



## jan1 (Apr 5, 2009)

I need to buy a flat bed trailer. In the Houston area there are quite a few vendors and trailer options. Trailers Plus, Custom Trailer Sales, Trailer Wheel and Frame, MidWay Trailers, Texan Trailer Supply, American Fence Company, and others. Am looking for a 14-16 foot double axle trailer. Any recommendations for vendor or trailer manufacturers would be appreciated. Regards, Mike


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

Check out Texas Pride Trailers, theyâ€™re north of Houston. Lots of options and theyâ€™ll custom make exactly what you need.

Check out their 102â€ wide body low boys with drive over fenders. Available in both bumper pull and gooseneck. Iâ€™ll never get another pipe top trailer after using these.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Whatever you do, donâ€™t buy a PJ Trailer. Their quality control has totally failed on my new PJ Trailer.

They take no responsibility for their low quality products. My new PJ Trailer looks almost the same as my 13 year old PJ T at just 1 year old. It is rusting from improper prep, poorly applied thin paint (powder coating), powder coat is also peeling and delaminating, has lost hubs on 3 axles in less than 1k miles. This started almost immediately, and has progressed rapidly as it continues to decline in durability.

I paid a premium for low quality junk. Whatever you buy, buy quality, donâ€™t buy a PJ Trailer.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Go to Ranch King in Bellville. The factory there has the best pricing I have found for Ranch King. You can get them elsewhere locally in Houston. Iâ€™ve had several trailers and think Ranch King is the tits.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Pattillo said:


> Go to Ranch King in Bellville. The factory there has the best pricing I have found for Ranch King. You can get them elsewhere locally in Houston. Iâ€™ve had several trailers and think Ranch King is the tits.


I agree itâ€™s as good a trailer as you can probably find short of full custom, but when I bought mine there were several dealers that beat the factory quite handily.


----------



## kevinmic (Jul 5, 2016)

Build you own. You can personalize them at about half the cost of a new one. I built this 24' recently for about $2500.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

On The Hook said:


> Whatever you do, donâ€™t buy a PJ Trailer. Their quality control has totally failed on my new PJ Trailer.
> 
> They take no responsibility for their low quality products. My new PJ Trailer looks almost the same as my 13 year old PJ T at just 1 year old. It is rusting from improper prep, poorly applied thin paint (powder coating), powder coat is also peeling and delaminating, has lost hubs on 3 axles in less than 1k miles. This started almost immediately, and has progressed rapidly as it continues to decline in durability.
> 
> I paid a premium for low quality junk. Whatever you buy, buy quality, donâ€™t buy a PJ Trailer.


I agree but they've been junk for a long time now. Last one we bought was 10' or so and it was a pos and last of a few. Go Big Tex if new for bumper pulls or goose necks or Road King if used for goose necks.


----------

